# Power switch on Craftsman table saw



## bikerbuddy (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a Craftsman 10" direct drive table saw 110 volts , Model # 113 298051, I was changing the motor starting capacitor and I got the wiring in the control box mixed up. I cannot find a wiring diagram for this table saw , I have tried many places including sears parts direct and a few on line manual but nothing close to my model # .

Sears service manuel does not show details . The control box holds the main power switch, a gravity starter relay, the capacitor and a thermal overload switch.

I would like to find some one who can tell me how to rewire it or provide a diagram


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*There are online owners manuals*

If you have the model number, which we would need to help you anyway, do a search model for that online. Otherwise someone who is familiar with that arrangement can possibly help. :thumbsup: bill
http://powertool.manualsonline.com/manuals/mfg/craftsman/craftsman_saw_product_list.html


----------



## bikerbuddy (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Bill but the original owners manual does not show a detail hook up of the switch box , hoping there is some one out there who have some knowledge about the switch box .
thanks again.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

What is the model number? I may have a easier to read manual and might be able to take a pic of mine, but I won't send you either diagram that could be the wrong one.


----------



## bikerbuddy (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for your interest Steve, the model # for this saw is # 113 298051 and 113 298341.
thanks.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Mine's an older model (295702). Good luck


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Suggestion*

We have a bunch of talented electrical guys here and if they had a close up photo or two of what you have to work with I'll venture they will have you wired up in no time. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## bikerbuddy (Sep 20, 2010)

*Power switch on craftsman table saw*

This is what I have to work with , The starter Capacitor, on off switch, starter relay and a thermal overload switch.
I tried to upload a picture of it but it just does not showing .


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f16/how-post-photos-1120/


----------

